# Circuito con display y dip switch del 0 al 8



## luavipez (Jul 6, 2008)

hola todos:
perdón, expliqué mal el concepto del circuito. 
Lo que tiene que hacer este circuito es:
el dip swich tiene 3 entradas, da un total de ocho combinaciones, cuando pongo un uno binario debe encender en el display el segmento a, cuando pongo el valor dos binario en el dip, deben encenderse a y b en el display de siete segmentos y así sucesivamente hasta que se encienda el número 8. 

perdón sp 27 y de antemano gracias.


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 7, 2008)

Leí el mensaje editado y según entendí lo que quieres se representa con la tabla de la verdad que adjunto abajo, además, ¿Es con compuertas lógicas TTL que debes hacerlo?, si es así adjunto están los mapas de Karnaugh y el circuito resultante.


----------



## luavipez (Jul 9, 2008)

sí, definitivamente este esta es la tabla y los mapas.


----------



## luavipez (Jul 9, 2008)

Mil gracias sp 27, lo voy a armar enseguida y te comento. 
te agradezco por todo.

bye.


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 9, 2008)

Lo probé en Circuit Maker y funciona bien, adjunto el dibujo y el archivo en .CKT


----------



## luavipez (Jul 13, 2008)

hola sp 27:

armé el circuito en el protoboard tal y como viene en el logigrama y jaló muy bien, aunque lo tuve que alimentar con negativos en el mini switch y cuando le pongo con positivos no enciende y coloco el mini switch al reves para que encienda y como está alimentado con negativos, el segmento d no enciende. ¿sabes por que sucede esto?
de antemano gracias.


----------



## jeteur87 (Jul 13, 2008)

revisaste si es el mismo tipo de display q te aparece en la figura?


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 14, 2008)

luavipez dijo:
			
		

> hola sp 27:
> armé el circuito en el protoboard tal y como viene en el logigrama y jaló muy bien, aunque lo tuve que alimentar con negativos en el mini switch y cuando le pongo con positivos no enciende y coloco el mini switch al reves para que encienda y como está alimentado con negativos, el segmento d no enciende. ¿sabes por que sucede esto?
> de antemano gracias.





			
				jeteur87 dijo:
			
		

> revisaste si es el mismo tipo de display q te aparece en la figura?



Perdón ops:, olvidé decir que el circuito está diseñado para funcionar con un display de cátodo común, como es el único que he usado olvidé mencionar ese detalle, para trabajar con un display de ánodo común las tablas de Karnaugh serían al revés, con "0" en vez de "1" y viceversa, además de que las fórmulas se hacen de otra manera.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 14, 2008)

No es necesario recalcular... solo agrega inversores a la entrada de cada segmento del display y usa uno de anodo comun...


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 14, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> No es necesario recalcular... solo agrega inversores a la entrada de cada segmento del display y usa uno de anodo comun...


No quise decir que necesita recalcular, solo que el diagrama así como está no sirve para un display de cátodo común (tu opción también la pensé), que en caso de querer diseñar el circuito para un display de ánodo común tiene que hacer lo que escribí anteriormente.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 14, 2008)

ah... okkkk


----------



## luavipez (Jul 15, 2008)

mil gracias a todos. 
lo realize de las 2 maneras y en ambas funcionó excelente.

gracias por todo.


----------



## giancarlo (Sep 29, 2008)

y si se quiere hacer para 1 dip switch de 10 y cuando se ponga la primera del dip siwtch salga el 0 luego la 2 del dip salga el 1 y asi sucesivamente como tendria q hacer las funciones


----------



## sp_27 (Oct 2, 2008)

giancarlo dijo:
			
		

> y si se quiere hacer para 1 dip switch de 10 y cuando se ponga la primera del dip siwtch salga el 0 luego la 2 del dip salga el 1 y asi sucesivamente como tendria q hacer las funciones


No te entendi bien, ¿al poner la segunda se deja la primera, o se quita?, sería mejor que adjuntaras el diagrama de Karnaugh


----------

